

Ask HN: Do you know a github project for a instagram-like web app? - leoplct

I'm looking for an open source project for a application/backend and front-end similar to Instagram?<p>I don't need Instagram's photo filters, i just need a front-end to browsing and uploading photos
======
epikur
Kinda like <http://theopenphotoproject.org/> ?

------
MaxPresman
you won't get too far with a web app, can't upload/take pictures with HTML5.

